# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Перенос с 7.7 в 8ку

## gvosha

Помогите разобраться с переносом данных вообщем бухгалтерия предприятия базовая и упрощёнка семерка, захожу в помошник перехода на 8 , пишет: вот что   Снимок.jpg

----------


## gvosha

на фото плохо видно, вот что пишет:   "Не найдены файлы типовых правил переноса данных и обработки выгрузки данных"

----------


## alexandr_ll

В каталоге базы данных в папке ExtForms должен находиться файл правил обмена USN_ACC8.xml , который можно найти в обновлениях

----------

gvosha (16.03.2015)

----------


## gvosha

Обновил до последней версии, файла в паке нет.....:(

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Обновил до последней версии, файла в паке нет.....


Посмотрите в скачанном обновлении есть папка ExtForms, в ней файл USN_ACC8.xml, скопируйте его в папку ExtForms своей базы

----------

gvosha (16.03.2015)

----------


## gvosha

Спасибо,файлы нашел в обновлении.....

----------


## Tanjusha

А где взять файл Обработка выгрузки данных? Его нет в обновлении.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А где взять файл Обработка выгрузки данных? Его нет в обновлении.


Для чего нужна эта обработка? При переносе данных из 7.7 в 8-ку штатными средствами она не используется.
В последних релизах она включена в конфигурацию Обработки-ВыгрузкаДанных
Либо есть на диске ИТС , либо скачайте здесь
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/96f7c35d4612/V77Exp.ert

----------

Tanjusha (04.04.2015)

----------


## Tanjusha

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Andsam

Заходите в 1с8 . "Загрузка из 1С%Предприятия 7,7 внизу кнопка "Сохранить правила переноса" нажимаете-два файла АСС_АСС8.ert и ACC_ACC8.xml - Сохраняете в папку 1,7 ExtForms и ваши трудности позади

----------

pwn (04.07.2020), sirius-saimak (09.01.2020), WMiller (12.03.2021), yhor (26.10.2022)

----------

